# Stopwatch On Steroids?



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This is an unusual one 1/100 sec analogue...that 1/100 hand really whips around. Unusualy, the return-to-zero is not the usual reset by cam type, but the movement actually runs it to zero.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

At last I see the europeans have given in the the British "12" system.........









Best regards David


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

We used to use some of those here at work & they never returned to zero (which made them kind of useless really). I quite like the design though & think that it's an interesting variation on the usual stopwatch layout.

In fact I'm not sure what's happened to them now - we may even still have them (despite them not working properly) as my boss hates throwing anything out!

We've got quite a few mechanical stopwatches at work which work perfectly & have been as reliable as reliable things can be (except for the Junghans!) but the students don't like them much as they don;t know how to operate them







- it's a stopwatch for f***s sake how complicated can it be







?? A typical student response to being given one of these stopwatches is: "how does this work?", " it's broken" or "the battery need changing"







As a result of this we're gradually changing over to digitals, which are great until the batteries fail







!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Interesting,

I've had this one and used it regularly for about 10 years...never had a problem with it.

In fact, before I retired from BT, we had about 12 of these on our group and they all seemed to be reliable and very well used. This one was my personal issue and can attest to its reguar and heavy use.

Roger


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Roger said:


> Interesting,
> 
> I've had this one and used it regularly for about 10 years...never had a problem with it.
> 
> ...


Glad to know that yours is still working well but I suppose it just shows that they aren't studentproof (most things aren't!), over the years I've found that if there's a way to break something or bugger it up they're guaranteed to find it!!! They're worse than small children!

I once suggested to my boss that it might be possible to get all the mechanical stopwatches (not just the Junghans) serviced & working reliably again, unfortunately he wasn't keen to spend what would probably have been quite a bit of money on something which we could, & eventually did, replace with a cheap Â£2 (if that) digital stopwatch. I've just checked & they're still sitting in a drawer in one of the workshops upstairs ...... shame really







!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yes, I guess so.

The Junghans replaced these which were not trouble-free and required regular service.

This one was also issued to me.

Roger


----------

